# Which HV dryer is best?



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a Chris Christensen Kool Dry. I gave Javelin a bath and dry this afternoon and while I was drying him I was wondering to myself how I ever got along without it! If you get this one get the arm that will hold the hose when you need two free hands on the dog. I just looked on showdogstore.com and see they have a couple of them refurbished for very good prices.


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

Also, Amazon carries them for a bit of a discount with free shipping. I believe they are drop shipped from CC, & arrive quickly. The arm can also be purchased on Amazon, no discount, but free shipping from a different company & drop shipped.


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> I have a Chris Christensen Kool Dry. I gave Javelin a bath and dry this afternoon and while I was drying him I was wondering to myself how I ever got along without it! If you get this one get the arm that will hold the hose when you need two free hands on the dog. I just looked on showdogstore.com and see they have a couple of them refurbished for very good prices.


Thank you! Do you recommend the original, xtreme or 2xtreme?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have the original and think it is just fine for home grooming, especially since you have little ones in addition to a spoo as I recall. I imagine that you would blow a small dog off the table with anything more powerful than what I have and even then you will need to turn the air speed down for a small dog. But one of the great things on that dryer is that the air speed is continuously variable, not just a high and low.


----------



## Malasarus (Apr 4, 2016)

CC's stuff is good, like Lily said. Ez-Dry is also good, adjustable and quiet, doesn't pull a ton of amps. K9 II's are the workhorse of the grooming industry, but they are LOUD. They're two speed. There's a model of Metro Air Force that's adjustable... I think the Commander? I hear that is good. Double K is a trusted brand as well. If you have a crazy amount of money though, I have heard Romani is the best.


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

This is great! Thank you all for your input. I appreciate your personal experiences and the trusted brands info. 

I would love the Chris Christensen, but had to go with something a little less expensive this time. So I did order the Metro Air Force Commander with variable speed. 

I can't WAIT to get it. We have class tomorrow night, and Jess got in the lake yesterday so I'm going to have to give him a bath today and hobble along with my old Superduck. LOL. I'm looking forward to not doing that again.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi Summer
I have had a Metro Commander since the mid 90's and have used it for my three spoos. It has held up really well-extremely reliable. It isn't the most powerful dryer but works well for my pet dogs. 

Just to give you an idea, it takes me about 1 hour to thoroughly dry Axel- he is pretty big, 67 lbs with a fairly short coat.


----------

